# Reminder to new users - Image Sizing



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a bit of a pet peeve with me. Several newcomers to the site seem to be uploading pictures that are excessively large in size and need to be told that it is not necessary to attach pictures to their threads that are 1, 2, and sometimes 4Mb in size. To see the size of your pictures, all you have to do is hover your mouse over the picture once it has been posted and there will be a pop-up box with the file size.

I consistently load pictures of adequate quality that are less than 100 kB in size and most are just about 50kB. I would encourage everyone to do the same.

One method to reduce photo attachments has been covered here: Announcements - Signature/General Pics Upload

For anyone with Photoshop, pictures that are reduced to 800 pixels in width can be saved at Medium Quality at less than 100kB and still be perfectly adequate for posting.:







There are other methods that I'm sure others will attach to this thread so please pay attention and help keep the posts to a manageable size.

If the mods think this post is out of line, I'll not be offended if it is deleted.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree, it sucks to have the page jump all about while large pictures load.
Load em' up kids, just make sure they are the right size!
If an old [email protected] like me can figure this out, so can you!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 19, 2013)

for those that dont have the software shown, simply use Microsoft Manager or other similar generic picture manager. Im not aware of any such packages that dont have image sizing functionality. Set your image size to a maximum of about 650 pixels width


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/image-sizing-guidelines-24388.html


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2013)

If you make the resolution at 72 megapixles, the max width would be 800 wide! Easy peasy.
The usual post size would be about 600 for okay resolution.
For submitting in group builds use 800 wide.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

Microsoft Paint is another easily used resizing tool.


----------



## stona (Dec 19, 2013)

If you're at work, or have it on your home computer, Microsoft Office will give several easy options. The most useful are 'Document Small' - 800 x 600 px or 'Web Large' - 448 x 336 px.

It takes about four clicks 

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with all, and another, very simple editing programme, which is FREE to download, is 'Irfanview'.
And please, whenever possible, upload direct to the forum - there is no need to use a tiresome image - hosting site, which can often slow things down, and the images can be withdrawn after some time.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2013)

THX Gents for the thread. Resizing down of pictures really will help us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Old bastard!?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2013)

Well that could apply to anyone of you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Old bastard!?



I resemble that remark!





And thanks Andy for the thread, waiting for picture sizing and loading can become a pain.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

Who you calling old????


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Old bastard!?



What???? Come here and I'll slug you with my cane you young whippersnapper!!!

Dag-gone kids.... mrmph....

Oh, and get off my lawn!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2013)

And you're only as old as the woman you feel. Now b*gg*er off and stop making so much darned noise - it's time for my nap. Darned kids these days ...................


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Correct me if I'm p*ssing against the wrong house here, but.....didn't the not so old forum, before the latest upgrade or whatever, automatically limit the size of the pics, to the 600x800?
I remember we were talking about it and I think that Horse made it happen, or am I off the mark?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Where's the safest spot to download the Irfanview, I've had my laptop upgraded, so i need to download it again....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Where's the safest spot to download the Irfanview, I've had my laptop upgraded, so i need to download it again....


Perhaps try www.irfanview.com for starters?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Got it now, cheers buddy!


----------

